# CT-6666's progression thread (Focus on 4x4 sub-1 and 3x3 sub-15)



## CT-6666 (Apr 25, 2022)

Hello everyone
This will be my progression thread. My goals at the moment are 3x3 sub-15, current PB ao5 16.45s and single 12.93s. The other main goal is 4x4 sub-1, current PB ao5 1:11.01 and single 56.63. I am thankfull of every tip you can give me. Algs I am learning full OLL at the moment and I know full PLL.
Sometimes I will also post FMC as this is also one of my favorite events but I won't focus on that here.
Have fun following my progress and thanks for the helpful comments I can await
CT-6666


----------



## CT-6666 (Apr 26, 2022)

*New PB*
In the warm up for this weeks Competition I hit a new 3x3 single PB of 12.71 with a crazy 6 move X-Cross.
In the weekly comp I hit a average of 18.70 on 3x3 and 1:15.88 on 4x4 with single bests of 17.29 and 1:10.72.
Not the best result in 4x4 but solid in 3x3.
Short question, which OLL set should I learn next I have W, Fish, Dot, Akward and l-Shapes left?

PS: Just after making the post I hit a 12.57. I also forgot the scrambles so here they are:
12.71: D L R2 U L2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 F U B L2 D' L F2
12.57: F' U' F2 L2 D2 F' U2 L' U F2 D' F2 U B2 D' B2 R2 D2 L2 U2


----------



## hyn (Apr 30, 2022)

Nice PBs
I would recommend learning Fish first, and W shapes after. The fish cases are pretty fast and not that hard to learn, and the Ws are pretty similar to cross.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 30, 2022)

CT-6666 said:


> Short question, which OLL set should I learn next I have W, Fish, Dot, Akward and l-Shapes left?


Fish (cases are easy to recognise and fast), then probably just choose between W / awkward / I, then do dots (but get good algs for them).
It doesn't really matter too much what order you do them in, but this is roughly the order I learned these sets because I wanted to save the hardest for last (I shapes particularly I found hard to memo and for dots there are 8 cases).


----------



## CT-6666 (May 1, 2022)

Thanks for the recomendations, I will start learning.
In the meantime I have a crazy new PB of 11:77 to report. I had a crazy F2L pair skip + an PLL skip on Top I got a nice 16:70 average in the session
Time Tables:
1. (21.58) L B' D2 F L2 B' R2 F2 R2 D2 F D2 F2 U L2 R F L' U L2 B' 
2. (14.86) B2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 U2 B2 L2 F' U L2 B D' F' R U B 
3. 17.47 U' L2 D' F L' D2 R' U' F' D2 L2 F R2 D2 B' D2 L2 D2 B2 U R 
4. 17.16 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 U B2 U F2 U' R' F' L R' F L F' U2 R' U' 
5. 15.48 U2 B2 D2 U2 B L2 F U2 F' R2 L B' U' R' D B2 D2 B' F

1. 11.77 U R2 D' F2 L2 U F2 D2 F2 U' R2 B2 R' D2 U B' U2 F' D' L U


----------



## CT-6666 (Jun 20, 2022)

Hello everyone
I know It's been a while. I haven't quit cubing just happened to not post for a while. I got new PB's to report.
3x3 ao5: 
1. 15.71 U2 L' U2 R B2 D2 U2 R F2 L2 B2 D L U' F L' D' B' D' F' 
2. (13.64) U2 B' F2 R2 D2 U' B2 U B2 U' B2 L2 D2 F' U' R D' B2 D2 F' 
3. 15.96 L U2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 D' B2 U' L2 D' B2 R' U' F D2 U2 L' D B 
4. (16.00) B' U' F L' B2 D R F U2 F2 B R2 D2 F R2 L2 B' D2 F' R' F2 
5. 14.89 L' D2 B2 R' F2 R2 F2 R B2 U2 L' D' F' L2 B R' D U2 L2 F2
15.52
and 4x4 PB: 55.78 B R2 F2 L2 U F2 U L2 D' R2 D' R2 U' L' F2 L2 F' U2 R D' U2 Fw2 U Fw2 B' Rw2 R2 F' U F2 D' R2 U Rw U R' D' Fw Rw2 Fw Rw U B' Uw' B
and ao5 PB: 
1. 59.50 R' D2 R2 F' U2 R2 F L2 B R2 F2 D' F2 L' U' B' F' D2 B2 Rw2 F' D2 B2 Rw2 R Uw2 R' B2 R2 D2 L' Uw' R' D2 R2 Fw2 F Rw' R Uw F' R' Fw' 
2. 1:09.12 R2 U' F2 R2 B2 R' F2 D2 U2 L' D2 B2 F2 R' F L2 D B2 D L' D2 Rw2 Fw2 F U' Fw2 Rw2 U2 L2 F Rw2 D Fw2 Rw B Uw2 L2 D Uw' R2 Uw2 U2 Fw' Uw2 Fw 
3. 1:01.25 D L D2 B U2 B D2 L2 B' U2 B2 U2 L D' B' U L2 B R2 B' Fw2 Uw2 R' U Fw2 D L R2 D' R' U2 Rw2 Fw D Fw' Rw2 Fw2 B Uw' Rw L' Uw' R2 Fw2 D2 
4. (1:13.40) F L' F D' L2 F2 L2 R2 U L2 D' L2 U L2 R B L' U R F' U' Uw2 F L' Fw2 Uw2 B2 R2 B' D2 R Fw2 B' Rw2 U' B Uw' Fw' L Uw' R Fw2 B2 Rw2 B' 
5. (56.56) R2 D F2 L' D2 R' D2 R2 D2 R' D2 F2 R2 B2 U' F' L' R U' F' L Rw2 Fw2 F2 U' F Rw2 L2 Uw2 F B U' F R2 Rw F' Uw2 F D' L' Uw Rw' Uw U' R' Fw
1:03.29
I have learned the W cases and the awkwards, and also learned fish and l but have problems memorizing them. So there is still much room to pass in the meantime.


----------

